# London International Horse Show at Olympia



## maria1965 (12 November 2012)

Hi all,

I'm getting my tickets for this years show but was trying to get some advice as haven't been before. 
What is the best day to go? 
What can i expect in terms of prices for products at the show, are going to be cheaper or more expensive than you can normally find?
How much time would you need to cover the whole thing, half a day or a full day?

Thank you very much for your support.

Maria1965


----------



## KrujaaLass (12 November 2012)

If you look at the programme on line, go on the day that appeals to you most.You can get some bargains. I normally leave 2 or 3 hours for shopping because I like to have a good look round.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 November 2012)

If you want to do lots of shopping arrive as early as possible - doors open for shopping early. It's pretty crowded between performances but quiet during the main sessions. I don't think it is cheaper generally especially now we have online shopping but there is a great choice of things to try and or buy.  

If you are travelling by train the afternoon performances are better if you want stay to the end and see the Finale without worrying about missing the last trains out.


----------



## missk (12 November 2012)

First time friends and I went we arrived in the evening sat right at the very top row (cheapish seats) and rushed around the stalls during the interval. Second time we decided to make a day of it shopping/lunch in Oxford street on route then into the Olympia village to have a good poke around the stalls. Paid more to sit nearer the arena, 5th row back which was a bit to close as I prefer to look down onto an arena as opposed to front on. Well worth making a day of it if you can.


----------



## alliersv1 (14 November 2012)

We always go for the Puissance, which is in the evening. We learned that hard way the first time that you don't have time in the intervals to browse, so now we go to London in the morning, have a mooch round, then go to Olympia in the afternoon, which allows us to shop til we drop while the matinee is on, and we're there ready for when the evening performance starts


----------



## Loulou2002 (14 November 2012)

We go every year! love the shopping! We have tickets for the puissance which we bought in june as they sell out pretty quick. We aren't that far from London so we'll get there about lunchtime to look round the stands. We have booked a hotel as we can't be bothered with the drive home after the evening performance.......plus give us the next day in London for more christmas shopping!


----------



## Garfield1537 (21 November 2012)

I go 3-4 times each year! Such a sad horse geek. Xmas starts for me once I attend! Whatever session you chose it will be amazing - arrive early to shop - shopping is my highlight : ) enjoy x


----------

